# Recyclage Imac



## stx (25 Février 2005)

J'ai trouvé ça marrant

http://crotte2nez.free.fr/imac/etape8/nu_3.jpg

http://crotte2nez.free.fr/imac/etape5/forme_08.jpg

http://crotte2nez.free.fr/imac/etape5/forme_05.jpg

Le mec a changé le tube cathodique par un écran plat.

Bon c'est vrai c'est plus un mac c'est un pc.

Mais rien ne vous empêche de trouver une carte mère G5 pour imac.



La photo qui fait mal au C..
http://crotte2nez.free.fr/imac/etape7/01_face1_crop.jpg


----------



## elpedro (25 Février 2005)

Il aurait tout foutu dans un carton ou un pot de fleur que ca aurait été pareil...
Je ne vois pas bien l'intéret mais bon... il a du se faire plaisir au moins j'éspère ;-)


----------



## stx (2 Mars 2005)

Apparement, c'est juste pour le fun, mais c'est clair c'est juste un mod Mac vers PC.
Rien n'interdit de faire un mod PC vers Mac ou Mac vers Mac.
Son but était de reprendre l'invention de steeve Job (le micro tout en un).
Je trouve que c'est bien réussi, surtout si ce n'est pas trop lourd pour le transport.
Evidement maintenant y les emac's qui sont beaucoup plus pratique...


----------

